# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  El Estado tiene la obligación de velar por el desarrollo sostenible de la Amazonía

## Bruno Cillóniz

El Ministro del Ambiente, Antonio Brack Egg, sostuvo hoy que el Estado está comprometido y tiene la obligación de velar por el desarrollo sostenible de la amazonía, así como también custodiar la diversidad genética de los recursos del territorio peruano. 
Durante la inauguración del Foro "Nuevos Desafíos para el Desarrollo Sostenible de la Amazonía peruana", Brack saludó la iniciativa del Congreso de comenzar a discutir una ley de desarrollo sostenible para la Amazonía, lo cual "es un mandato constitucional porque el Estado está comprometido en velar por el desarrollo de la Amazonía a través de una legislación especial y adecuada". 
El titular del Ambiente comentó que el Perú del siglo XXI tiene tres regiones estratégicas que van a variar mucho en la geopolítica económica y ambiental, estas son el mar, la sierra y la amazonía. 
Al respecto detalló que nuestro mar peruano es una de las últimas reservas de proteínas marinas del plantea, pues de las 19 cuencas pesqueras marinas del mundo, 17 están saqueadas. 
Los Andes, además de ser la fuente de agua para el Perú, es un banco genético del mundo, "porque están las reservas de recursos genéticos de cultivos importantísimos como la papa, el maíz, granos y tubérculos andinos, raíces y conocimientos ancestrales de los pueblos andinos". 
Sobre la Amazonía, Brack Egg manifestó que es el área más extensa, en la que en el pasado se aplicó una política de desarrollo basada en la quema y tala de bosques amazónicos, lo cual no ha sido sostenible, y solo se logró la destrucción de cerca de 10 millones de hectáreas de bosques amazónicos. 
Por ello, uno de los grandes retos del desarrollo sostenible amazónico a futuro es lograr un desarrollo amazónico conservando la riqueza de los ecosistemas, especialmente forestal y en base a ese recurso y los acuáticos, lograr riqueza para nuestra población, comentó el ministro. 
Al respecto, dijo que existen algunos avances importantes en el país, como la protección de 17 millones de hectáreas de bosques a través del sistema de hectáreas protegidas, parques y reservas santuarios nacionales; 12 millones de hectáreas de bosques adjudicados a comunidades nativas amazónicas y 20 millones de hectáreas de bosques de producción permanente para el manejo forestal que no pueden ser talados ni quemados para fines agropecuarios. 
En total, precisó, son 50 millones de hectáreas de bosques en el Perú que deberían ser conservados en el largo plazo. 
El titular del MINAM ofreció el apoyo de su cartera para cualquier asunto relacionado, y dijo que estaba trabajando con el presidente de la Comisión de Medio Ambiente para realizar, después de fiestas patrias (28 de julio), un evento amazónico. 
"Ojalá se logre una ley que sirva en el largo plazo para el desarrollo sostenible de la amazonía, y el reto está en contribuir en forma objetiva para el manejo de los recursos, y que esta nueva ley no quede en el olvido y sin reglamentación como ha sucedido varias veces en el pasado", finalizó Brack Egg.  *Fuente:* *www.inforegion.com.pe** (30/01/09)*Temas similares: Un buen ejemplo de desarrollo sostenible, con inclusión social Artículo: Perú tiene 10 desafíos para alcanzar un crecimiento sostenible, afirma MEF Artículo: Ley que amplía exoneraciones tributarias a la Amazonía generaría pérdidas por US$ 1,600 millones al Estado Piñón blanco tiene gran potencial para la producción de biocombustibles en la Amazonía, sostienen Desarrollo Agrícola Sostenible y Calidad del Agua (FAO)

----------

